

My wife's decision to deactivate her Facebook account. - leevon
http://oursocialife.com/index.php?option=com_easyblog&view=entry&id=556&Itemid=229&lang=en

======
skwirl
[http://xkcd.com/1227/](http://xkcd.com/1227/)

